# broken symlinks in /etc/runlevels/boot/ u. sysinit/ [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

bin da gerade beim überprüfen einiger Ungereimtheiten meines Systems über folgendes gestolpert und frage mich ob ich das bedenkenlos löschen kann, weil es sich dabei eventuell um alte Dateileichen, vielleicht aus der Openrc-Migration handelt?

Einmal im Verzeichnis  :

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /etc/runlevels/boot/
> 
> insgesamt 0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 18. Mai 2008  alsasound -> /etc/init.d/alsasound
> ...

 

Und Einmal hier:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /etc/runlevels/sysinit
> 
> insgesamt 0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 23. Dez 2008  devfs -> /etc/init.d/devfs
> ...

 

Was denkt ihr, kann ich das Zeug bedenkenlos löschen, bzw. ne Idee woher das stammt? (Jeweils die Fett markierten Dateien)

Probleme habe ich eigentlich keine, jedenfalls keine von denen ich weiß...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## toralf

Klar - kannst löschen, anbei den hier nutze ich zum Auffinden von vanished symlinks :

```
find -L / \( -path '/dev' -o -path '/proc' -o -path '/run' -o -path '/sys' \) -prune -o -type l -print

```

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, am besten die toten Dienste mit 

```
rc-update del toter_dienst <runlevel>
```

 aus den Runlevel's entfernen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Josef und Toralf.

Josef, hat so funktioniert. 

Interessant, da ja bei einem rc-update die broken runlevels nicht angezeigt werden. Lassen sich aber trotzdem wie von Dir beschrieben löschen.

Toralf, danke für die Syntax, kann sie vielleicht später mal sinnvoll einsetzten.

Dieses mal aber nicht. Hab ich sie auf mein System losgelassen, anfangs trudelten schon recht viele Treffer ein, doch nach kurzer Zeit wurde ich von Treffern erschlagen, die nicht mehr aufhören wollten.

Liegt wohl daran dass ich gerade in einer ge-symlinkten 32 Bit Chroot Umgebung für ein älteres Laptop KDE-4.9.3 compiliere. Das hat deine Find-Syntax dann wohl komplett listen wollen   :Wink: 

Werd's ein anderes mal damit prüfen.

Dank Euch und noch'n geruhsamen Abend.

Andy.

----------

